# New to this: Cheap mods



## Chris Draper (Nov 19, 2007)

I may be getting a 2004 Goat. What are the cheap engine mods for the LS1? I've heard throttle body spacer...anything else?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

If it's a 6speed, eliminate the skipshift. The eliminator can either be bought for about 30 bucks, or you can make your own. Here's how:Buy a 2.2K ohm .5watt resistor from Radio Shack, bend the ends and plug it into the connector that plugs into the skipshift solenoid on your trans. Wrap with electrical tape and secure with a ziptie. Cost: 99 cents. :cool


----------



## Chris Draper (Nov 19, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> If it's a 6speed, eliminate the skipshift. The eliminator can either be bought for about 30 bucks, or you can make your own. Here's how:Buy a 2.2K ohm .5watt resistor from Radio Shack, bend the ends and plug it into the connector that plugs into the skipshift solenoid on your trans. Wrap with electrical tape and secure with a ziptie. Cost: 99 cents. :cool


Yes it is, 2004 Black w/ red M6.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The BEST mod I have done to mine was an aftermarket shifter. (Mine's B&M) There a few to choose from, use our search function. If I could only pick one mod for my Goat, this would be it. Makes the car Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more fun to drive.


----------



## Chris Draper (Nov 19, 2007)

ok but how about mods for more HP?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Chris Draper said:


> ok but how about mods for more HP?


I don't know if you'd consider them cheap, but the quickest, cheapest way to get gains would be a custom tune. Either dyno or laptop. Should be able to get about 25 to maybee 40 horses from a tune alone. But if your planning on doing other mods, (exhaust, intake, cam, ect) you should save the tune 'till after. _Average_ tune cost: $250-$500.


----------



## Chris Draper (Nov 19, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> I don't know if you'd consider them cheap, but the quickest, cheapest way to get gains would be a custom tune. Either dyno or laptop. Should be able to get about 25 to maybee 40 horses from a tune alone. But if your planning on doing other mods, (exhaust, intake, cam, ect) you should save the tune 'till after. _Average_ tune cost: $250-$500.


I'm probably going to leave it mostly stock. I've heard intakes really don't do much for these cars...is that true? What about a Throttle Body Spacer? And the 160 degree thermostat?

:willy: I just want the car already :willy:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I've heard that, too, but I did notice an increase in power with mine. I know it wasn't my imanigation. Also, you never see one of these cars with exhaust mods and a stock air intake. Most modded cars have one, so they must do _something._


----------



## Chris Draper (Nov 19, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> I've heard that, too, but I did notice an increase in power with mine. I know it wasn't my imanigation. Also, you never see one of these cars with exhaust mods and a stock air intake. Most modded cars have one, so they must do _something._


Yea I can understand if you did go with after market exhaust that an intake would be ideal, but with a stock exhaust it might not make much sense. 

What about the 160 degree thermostat? The stock thermostat is a 195 degree one. I'd imagine this might be a good mod, especially since I live in AZ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Mods*



Chris Draper said:


> I may be getting a 2004 Goat. What are the cheap engine mods for the LS1? I've heard throttle body spacer...anything else?


Poweraid throttle body spacer $99.

AEM Brute Force Air Intake $242.00

Superchips Programmer $399.00

Corsa Sport Exhaust $1,003.00

I have had Poweraid throttle body spacers on other vehicles works well, looks good. I have had Air Raid, k & N, Volant, and now Aem intakes on differnt cars. Highly recommed the AEM. Nice intatall, good parts, good looks, and added a black k/n pre filter wrap to protect the white filter, just spun the cover around so that you cant see k/n insigna. Oh, AEM is oil free filter won't harm maf sensnor. Superchips programmer is my second programmer owned. I once had a Jet Programmer for my chevy silverado which was a nice product also. Love the Superchips!!! Will soon purchase the corsa exhaust, they have a special design to stop the drone noise at certain speeds, sounds great , looks great.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Chris Draper said:


> Yea I can understand if you did go with after market exhaust that an intake would be ideal, but with a stock exhaust it might not make much sense.
> 
> What about the 160 degree thermostat? The stock thermostat is a 195 degree one. I'd imagine this might be a good mod, especially since I live in AZ


Good mod, but I don't think it's truely effective unless you get the cooling fans programmed to cut on at 160.


----------



## ST_57_VZ DOWN UNDER (Mar 4, 2008)

what on earth is a throttle body spacer ? why not just pull throttle body out , have it ported to remove the excess crap outta it ? 
another good lil mod is to copy the hot earth kit , ( 5 extra earth wires ) been tested out ere to deliver an average 7 - 10 hp on a std motor , and can be done for less than $30 AUD ( also improved my fuel economy by aprox 7-8%


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

ST_57_VZ DOWN UNDER said:


> what on earth is a throttle body spacer ? why not just pull throttle body out , have it ported to remove the excess crap outta it ?
> another good lil mod is to copy the hot earth kit , ( 5 extra earth wires ) been tested out ere to deliver an average 7 - 10 hp on a std motor , and can be done for less than $30 AUD ( also improved my fuel economy by aprox 7-8%


What is the hot earth kit? What wires?


----------



## ST_57_VZ DOWN UNDER (Mar 4, 2008)

the earth kit , run an extra 5 wires earthing out the motor , 
3 from the of the motor running off the brackets which the coils are mounted 1 pasenger side goes straigh to body , the second comes to meet with wire from other side , other side runs down to front of block , from the point where those 2 meet a third runs to ur negative battery terminal , the fith n final wire comes from ur body work also to ur negative terminal , uploadin some pics , to look at , coz i dunno if i explained it well enough , ne more questions just ask


----------



## ST_57_VZ DOWN UNDER (Mar 4, 2008)

pics ddint work , i'll try again


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Hot Earth?????*

Here are your pics you sent me aussie!!! You must really use that car, engine bay a little dirty, but I see the red wires your talking about.


----------

